# QSI magnum board and the Quantum programmer



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi all. I have been using the QSI Magnum board and the Quantum programmer and noticed the "replace user sound" works with steam files but not active for diesel files. This seems odd, does anyone have any information for this? Thanks in advance!

Steve


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg on this forum has the most information here, he may have missed this thread. QSI Solutions has a phone number on their site, and will give you some help.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to admit I was excited about this new feature, but have not had the time to test it out. My guess is that the diesel sound files take up more space and the option is disabled. Best to ask QSI if this is a bug or a "feature". I usually talk to them on a weekly basis, so I will try to remember to ask also. 

I've noticed that I "filled" the unit when I was playing with alternate horns that were larger files (you can see the size of the sound file when you are in the cut and paste). 

Regards, Greg


----------

